# FreeBSD disc 1 not loading



## Poincare (Jul 13, 2009)

I have made a freeBSD disc 1 and put it into my desktop but it fell through right to grub from which debian was loaded. I understand this that some i386 machines may do this with the 7.2 release. But, I only have 1 CD left and I want to be completely (or as much as possible) sure that that  the cause is what I think. How can I do this?


----------



## Poincare (Jul 13, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Beastie (Jul 13, 2009)

Poincare said:
			
		

> anyone?


This is not a chatroom, you know?

As for your question:


> http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/errata.html
> [20090501] Some machines do not recognize the i386 disc1 as bootable and fall through to booting off the next boot device. All affected machines did see the other discs as bootable. As a workaround, you can boot using the bootonly or livefs CDROM and then swap in disc1 once sysinstall(8) starts.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 13, 2009)

Can you boot from any CD at all? Check if BIOS includes the CD in its boot order.


----------



## Poincare (Jul 13, 2009)

I've already metioned that I know about that errata and I have the CDROM at the highest priority in the boot device.


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 13, 2009)

In case other CD-ROMs boot correctly, I suppose your copy is bad.
P.S. I am surprised to meet a Debian user that needs help with booting a CD-ROM.


----------



## NZ3BSD (Jul 14, 2009)

To make sure I would disable all boot devices except CD in your BIOS boot order options - if the install fails to start then its a badly burnt CD, faulty CD drive or the 7.2 errata issue mentioned by Beastie.

Also do not overlook the obvious, like BIOS updates - does your motherboard have the latest one? I have solved many weird boot issues in the past by updating the BIOS on a motherboard...


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 14, 2009)

At first, I was also unable to boot with the 7.2-RELEASE disc. I put in another disc, and swapped it with the 7.2-RELEASE disc after sysinstall started. The installation worked. Used a 7.0-RELEASE disc instead of the bootonly ISO mentioned in the errata.

The problem I encountered was the one mentioned in the errata.


----------



## j0nguk (Jul 15, 2009)

I had the same problem too. I also took care of it with dennylin93's.
Try to boot with a bootonly iso.


----------

